# 2.6.35 panic [SOLVED]

## Mitridas

Hello,

I've just compiled and installed the new 2.6.35-gentoo kernel but I can't boot it because it always fails at VFS (unable to mount root device).

My root partition is a normal ext4 and it still works with the 2.6.34-r2 kernel (I recycled the same configuration with the 2.6.35 via make oldconfig).

Any ideas??Last edited by Mitridas on Sat Aug 07, 2010 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this from the kernel that you are able to boot :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .conf | grep -i ext

```

----------

## xibo

can you see the disk partitions? normaly the kernel will print out a list of partitions when not able to mount it's root, it should be printed right before the kernel panic message

----------

## Mitridas

Sadly it doesn't print out any partition.

The output of the command is the following:

```

cat .config | grep -i ext

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

```

----------

## idella4

Mitridas

I'll wager this is it.  I had the same thing happen with ext4.

```

[ 3299.510649] EXT4-fs (sdd1): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted read-write without CONFIG_LBDAF 

```

So, go to your kernel directory,

grep LBDAF .config

Its in Enable block layer.  That should get you there.

----------

## Mitridas

Uhm I can't find the LBDAF option: under the block layer options I have only

- Block layer SG support V4

- Block layer data integrity support

- IO shedulers

and if I directly search for LBDAF via grep it doesn't find anything.

----------

## x22

LBDAF option is only for 32bit architecture. 64bit kernels have it always enabled.

```
Symbol: LBDAF [=n]

Prompt: Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files

  Defined at block/Kconfig:26

  Depends on: BLOCK [=y] && !64BIT [=y]

  Location:

    -> Enable the block layer (BLOCK [=y])  

```

You have probably 64bit system so huge file support it not the problem. Read-only mount would be possible even if you had kernel w/o huge file support and file system with huge files flag.

----------

## Mitridas

Yes infact I'm on 64 bit here.

So the problem is still open.

----------

## Hu

Please post the contents of the screen as of when it panics.  There may be information higher up on the screen that would be useful in troubleshooting.

----------

## runem

This looks like a panic-problem I had with 2.6.35 . The options for harddisk-drivers have been shifted around so 'make oldconfig' silently deselects the drivers.

You probably have to activate:

ATA SFF support

ATA BMDMA support

<driver for your chipset>

Remember to make the driver a built-in part of the kernel   :Smile: 

----------

## Mitridas

Oooh yes that did the trick.

It seems that in 2.6.35 the sata drivers options were relocated and infact my chipset driver

got unselected.

Thank you runem!!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice then, I'm gonna check my .config before rebooter my box too  :Razz: 

----------

## agent_jdh

I'm having what appears to be the same problem here with 2.6.35, despite correctly setting the ATA_BMDMA option for my Sil3112. Something is not right here...

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, they changed one of two options but because of that, 90% of the SATA config is not enabled.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yeah, they changed one of two options but because of that, 90% of the SATA config is not enabled.

 

Unfortunately, mine is enabled (well, it looks like it's right, I also configured a kernel from scratch instead of using make oldconfig), and it's still no working.  Ho hum.

----------

## loopx

 *runem wrote:*   

> This looks like a panic-problem I had with 2.6.35 . The options for harddisk-drivers have been shifted around so 'make oldconfig' silently deselects the drivers.
> 
> You probably have to activate:
> 
> ATA SFF support
> ...

 

Thanks, got the same problem, should be fix by selecting, again, the ATA BMDMA + driver for SATA  :Smile: 

EDIT: fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## lotan_rm

I have a Sil3112A chipset and

ATA SFF support

ATA BMDMA support

SATA_SIL

all enabled.

Like agent_jdh, I still get the kernel panic.

For the time being, I'll revert back to 2.6.34.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *lotan_rm wrote:*   

> I have a Sil3112A chipset and
> 
> ATA SFF support
> 
> ATA BMDMA support
> ...

 

Are you sure that those are the right drivers for your chipset? Compare your 2.6.34 make menuconfig settings with your 2.6.35 make menuconfig settings. I had the same exact problem and I had to do that to figure out what needed to be enabled.

----------

## swanson

For those using sata_sil, it has been reported as kernel bug 16606 in Linux 2.6.35 not detecting the first SATA hard drive for some weird reason. Currently under investigation.

----------

## lotan_rm

@Shining Arcanine: Yes, 2.6.34 is using the same driver.

@swanson: Thanks for the hint. Sounds very similar to my issue.

----------

## depontius

I'm now into the same problem, except I'm unable to mount my root drive on PATA.

This system crashed last weekend, and I'm rebuilding now, adding a new 1TB drive, removing a bad 160GB drive, and keeping a good 200GB drive.  The system used to boot off of the 160GB drive, and it's currently booting a temporary FC12 install on the 1TB drive.  I'm trying to install Gentoo on the 200GB drive.  I'm planning to keep the 1TB temporarily as storage for MythTV, but later this fall I plan to migrate my mythbackend to a new computer, and the 1TB drive along with it.  This way, this system will see minimal disruption, with the OS installed on the 200GB drive.

Right now I'm booting off of the MBR and grub.conf from the FC12 install, and I've added an entry for the new Gentoo install, pointing it correctly to /boot on the 200GB drive.  The new kernel boots, loads the initrd, and dies as it's trying to mount my real root partition.  I remember having a problem like this on a different machine, needing to set some sort of "large drive" option in order to use an ext4 root, but a quick search here indicates that that option is only needed for 32-bit, and 64-bit (which this machine is) has that built-in.

Nor is it a matter of drivers.  All of my disks are present.  When mounting root fails, I can drop to a shell and "ls /dev/sd*" and my drives are all (I haven't actually removed the 160GB drive, yet.) there.  I checked and I have EXT4 enabled

........ Found it - I think.  I'm going to post this anyway, in case anyone else ever stumbles across this.

I have "CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m"

Clearly it needs to be "y".  By way of explanation, the previous installation predated ext4.  I had ext4=m so I could play around with it, and since my root was ext3 that was OK.  When checking menuconfig, I merely noticed that -something- was there, without looking too closely.  I found the problem with grep.

Off to recompile.

----------

## monsm

 *swanson wrote:*   

> For those using sata_sil, it has been reported as kernel bug 16606 in Linux 2.6.35 not detecting the first SATA hard drive for some weird reason. Currently under investigation.

 

Aha, that would explain a thing or two.  I tried gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r5 yesterday and couldn't make it find my raid using this kernel. I have the same sata_sil and are using lvm and initrd and was using the same kenrel upgrade procedure as before, except this time I spent hours scrating my head until I saw this. Will keep an eye on that bug.

Mons

----------

## swanson

And apparently reverting the patch libata: Remove excess delay in the tf_load path fixes the sata_sil issue.

----------

## slackline

Been scratching my head over this  issue past few days and grep-ing my .config from 2.6.34 and comparing to 2.6.35 looking for what differs, will be trying these out later.

----------

## slackline

Sorted, I'd enabled one ATA BMDMA driver support but actually have two controllers.

An easy way to check what drivers you need is to boot into a working console and do the following, the output tells you what drivers are in use...

```

# lspci -v | grep -i ata

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

```

Then go through the options under ATA BMDMA and enable these (but not as modules, build them into the kernel).

Cheers peeps,

slack

----------

## monsm

 *monsm wrote:*   

>  *swanson wrote:*   For those using sata_sil, it has been reported as kernel bug 16606 in Linux 2.6.35 not detecting the first SATA hard drive for some weird reason. Currently under investigation. 
> 
> Aha, that would explain a thing or two.  I tried gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r5 yesterday and couldn't make it find my raid using this kernel. I have the same sata_sil and are using lvm and initrd and was using the same kenrel upgrade procedure as before, except this time I spent hours scrating my head until I saw this. Will keep an eye on that bug.
> 
> Mons

 

This one is sorted too.  Finally installed gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r9.  It works correctly with the sata_sil now.

Mons

----------

